# DayStar Supplies



## mjcrooksmomof3 (Dec 20, 2008)

*I love Stacey and the DayStar Suppliers team!  Stacey is very accessible and always available for questions.  Her shipments defy the normal schedule of the USPS and I have never had a bad experience.  Two thumbs way up!*


----------



## heartsong (Dec 20, 2008)

*x*

that's good to hear.  daystar is on my "hit list" for a number of items as soon as the holidays are past.

thanks!


----------



## digit (Dec 23, 2008)

mjcrooksmomof3 said:
			
		

> *I love Stacey and the DayStar Suppliers team!  Two thumbs way up!*


I second that!!! Fab FO's!!!! I love any supplier that posts cp results of their oils.

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 23, 2008)

Yep, Stacey rocks!


----------

